
Turris MOX: Modular and Open-Source Router – Indigogo - eurg
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/turris-mox-modular-open-source-router-security-computers/x/18511288#/
======
eurg
Open source and open hardware, OS based on OpenWRT (plus plans to support
other distros), and sensible enough specs.

Though, I'm not happy that as designed the WLAN antennas are internal.
Multiple modules of a single type are not supported either, though they say
that might change.

Also, anybody having experience on the distance of convenience between some
Ubiquity mesh setup and self-made OpenWRT tinkering? (I've not heard many good
voices regarding the latter...)

------
snvzz
Specs where?

I couldn't figure out what SoC it has, how much RAM, or even whether it's any
better than their existing Omnia.

~~~
helb
More detailed specs are at
[https://mox.turris.cz/en/specification/](https://mox.turris.cz/en/specification/).
The base module has:

    
    
        Marvell Armada 3720 1.2 GHz dual core
        512M DDR3 RAM
        1Gbps LAN
        USB 3.0
        34-pin GPIO
    

…and it costs $29 (board only). It's not supposed to be "better" than Omnia,
but more modular, and generally cheaper (depends on what modules and options
you choose of course).

 _Disclaimer – i work at CZ.NIC (not on the Turris team though)._

~~~
helb
Sorry, the data sheet is now @ [https://secure.nic.cz/files/turris-
mox/datasheet/MOX_datashe...](https://secure.nic.cz/files/turris-
mox/datasheet/MOX_datasheet_IGG.pdf)

~~~
snvzz
Thank you. So it uses an ARMv8 SoC, while the Turris uses ARMv7, making the
Mox better.

